
Jagmeet Singh Says He Supports the Decriminalization of All Drugs - anythingnonidin
https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/qvvg9w/jagmeet-singh-says-he-supports-the-decriminalization-of-all-drugs
======
anythingnonidin
Quoting someone else:

> Jagmeet Singh is the first major politician to bring this issue to the
> forefront and it happened completely by chance through a single off-hand
> question.

